# clawed frog and betta



## Kumo (Oct 26, 2013)

I've been told african clawed frogs need isolated tanks (or get a 20-30 gallon with two clawed frogs around the same size). So my question is, would it be feasible to have a clawed frog and betta fish in a 20 gallon tank, with no one else in the tank? My own betta fish is very timid (he is currently in a 20 gallon with 3 corry fish, if the corry get too close to him, he swims the other way) and I've thought about getting another clawed frog (my last one passed because she ate something she shouldn't have eaten), but if I did get another clawed frog, she/he would be strictly in the 10 gallon on their own.

*Long story short:* is a clawed frog and betta fish possible to be housed in the same tank, if the tank is 15 gallons+? My last clawed frog tended to hang around at the bottom of the tank only and my current betta is more of a mid-tank dweller. I know clawed frogs can get pretty big too.


----------



## Warhawk (Feb 23, 2014)

I looked into clawed frogs as tank mates for other fish and everything I read was they will attack the fish no matter the tank size. So I would suggest being very careful adding them together. But maybe someone here has more info.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

ACF may not be such a good idea bc they can be aggressive. I have a 20 gallon with a betta and 5 _african dwarf frogs_. They are peaceful, and adorable


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

The clawed frog as it gets older will most likely eat your betta no matter where in the tank either reside . I wouldnt recommend this .


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## DaytonBetta (Feb 4, 2014)

I had clawed frogs in a community tank years ago. i didn't know how big they would get and how aggressive they are. They ate everything except a large pleco and a pair of gourami. A clawed frog would definitely eat a betta. 

The dwarf frogs stay little and are quite cute. I have 3 now (with a betta and tetras) and am enjoying them.


----------



## frankiefire (Feb 26, 2013)

I agree with everyone else. Clawed frogs will eat fish no matter what.


----------



## Artsypanda37 (Apr 17, 2017)

*Correct to an extent*



Warhawk said:


> I looked into clawed frogs as tank mates for other fish and everything I read was they will attack the fish no matter the tank size. So I would suggest being very careful adding them together. But maybe someone here has more info.


An African clawed frog will eat anything it can fit in its mouth. If I were you, I would get a ACF thats big enough to defend himself if needed, but also too small to eat your fish


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Closed; three-year-old thread.


----------

